# Legal zoom?



## Blackroot (Apr 21, 2010)

Not sure if this is the correct section of the forum...anyone use legal zoom .com? Your experiences, thoughts? I'm currently a dba, but thinking about switching to a llc.

Sent from my ADR6400L using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## aebach (Apr 9, 2012)

I used LegalZoom to form my LLC and it went pretty smoothly but if I had to do it over again, I'd probably do it myself. I only used them because I have a day job and wanted someone else to do the leg work.

They don't do anything you can't.


----------



## Blackroot (Apr 21, 2010)

any idea on the cost with legal zoom vs. doing it your self? if it's saving $20, ill just use them.


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

it can be a huge price difference.. the pricing package i was looking at for my LLC is about $657.. should only cost me $300 or less to do it myself. 
I just like the extras they offer and I want to make sure that I get all the paperwork necessary and they will be able to do that for me. 
and it's tax deductible as it's a business expense.


----------

